# Krakens Store Cleanout!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Have too many tanks in the store and need some of the old fishroom equipment gonee

Tanks:

36" x 18" x 16.5" ( 46 Gallons) 50$









47" x 18" x 15.5" (56 Gallons) 60$









24 x 18.5 x 17 (2 qty) 31 Gallons 30$









48 x 24 x 12 (2 qty Acrylic Tanks) (60 Gallons) 80$









Glass Sump 48 x 18.5 x 21 (80 Gallons) 80$ 









Bubble Blaster HY-5000 Pump - 200$









Mini Frag Tank combo - 100$


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

is the 46gallon tank drilled at all? what condition is it in? 
thank you in advance!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

fireangel said:


> is the 46gallon tank drilled at all? what condition is it in?
> thank you in advance!


The bottom used to have a drain but has been patched. Most of the standalone tanks are fishroom quality except for the acrylic tanks


----------

